# Codigos en circuitos integrados



## williamdavid (Oct 26, 2008)

Que tal tengo una duda con respecto a los circuitos integrados ¿Porque cuando quiero compar  un 7408 me vienen algunas con diferente codigo? es decir cuando lo compro recibo un 74LS08 o un 74HD08  que quiere decir ese codigo en todos los circuitos integrados de familian 74xx? me mandaron de consulta ese tema pero no lo he podido encontrar quizas alguien me pueda solucionar esa inquietud gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 26, 2008)

williamdavid dijo:
			
		

> ...¿Porque cuando quiero compar  un 7408 me vienen algunas con diferente codigo? es decir cuando lo compro recibo un 74LS08 o un 74HD08  ...


? ? ? Se debe a que el vendedor no tiene lo que le pedis --> te ofrece lo que tiene --> si aceptas te lo vende.

Todos hacen la misma funcion, pero tienen son diferentes tecnologias (unos TTL, otros CMOS, otros HCmos....)
 con diferentes velocidades y caracteristricas electricas.

Wikipedia es tu amiga: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serie_7400


----------



## tulio (Oct 26, 2008)

tambien hay algo de cierto que como son varios los fabricantes de un mismo tipo de integrado como en el caso del temporizador 555, a cada uno se le bota el tornillo y les pone letras que solo a ellos se les ocure.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2008)

Las letras estan standerizadas, cada fabricante tiene las suyas pero algunas piezas con una larga historia las pueden fabricar varios fabricantes.

Ademas algunos  modelos han sufrido modernizaciones como 555 que hay versiones cmos como 7555 o de bajo consumo como el ltc555 o los 74XXX, 74LSXXX...

Con el tema del encapsulado SMD la cosa ya se lia de mala manera.


----------



## Necrogrinders (Oct 27, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> williamdavid dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si empieza por 74 siempre va a ser TTL, cuando es CMOS empieza por 40... No existe un 74XX CMOS, por ejemplo.
Las dos letras que hay en le medio indican algunas caracterísicas muy concretas según una numenclatura del fabricante, por ejemplo la intensidad que soportan las salidas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 27, 2008)

Necrogrinders dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues la serie 74hcXXX y 74HCT son cmos, no solo esto sino hay algunos famosillos que transpasaron de 4XXX a 74hct XXX

Por ejemplo el 74HCT4066, 74hct4044,.... Lo divertido del caso es que algunos estan solo con en hct y otros en hc.

Como siempre es necesario mirar el datasheet para conocer si se adapta la logica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2008)

Necrogrinders dijo:
			
		

> ....Si empieza por 74 siempre va a ser TTL, cuando es *CMOS empieza por 40...* No existe un 74XX CMOS, por ejemplo......



Los códigos del IC pueden comenzar con 40, 45, 140 o 145
Las letras que preceden a los numeros pueden ser CD o MC y un montón mas según las marcas.

Por ejemplo: HEF4017B, HEF4511, MC14017, MC14511


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2008)

Necrogrinders dijo:
			
		

> ...Si empieza por 74 siempre va a ser TTL, cuando es CMOS empieza por 40... No existe un 74XX CMOS, por ejemplo.
> Las dos letras que hay en le medio indican algunas caracterísicas muy concretas según una numenclatura del fabricante, por ejemplo la intensidad que soportan las salidas.


No pibe, estas confundido. Las letras que van en el medio se refieren a la tecnologia  (TTL, CMOS...) y a las caracteristicas (schottky, low power,cmos compatible TTL ...) 
Lo que varia segun el fabricante son las primeras.  Ah!, las ultimas tambien varian segun el fabricante y se refieren al encapsulado o lo que se le cante.
Lo unico 'normalizado' son las letras del medio.

PD. Hubieras leido primero el link que puse de Wikipedia.


----------

